# New girl here in middle Georgia



## stephholl80 (Oct 26, 2011)

Im excited to learn all the neat tricks for tuning and hunting. I just started bow hunting this year and hope to bag my first one soon. Even though its riffle season, im sticking to my bow until I stick one.

Proud owner of a Mathews Passion


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Welcome to AT


----------



## digitalcassette (Oct 24, 2011)

yeppers good luck & welcome to AT!


----------



## stephholl80 (Oct 26, 2011)

thank you, thank you!


----------



## jimmybackstap (Feb 8, 2011)

welcome beautiful. im guessing thats you in your avatar.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

stephholl80 said:


> Im excited to learn all the neat tricks for tuning and hunting. I just started bow hunting this year and hope to bag my first one soon. Even though its riffle season, im sticking to my bow until I stick one.
> 
> Proud owner of a Mathews Passion
> View attachment 1193612


You've come to the right spot then. Welcome!
Love you moxy to stick with the bow and a nice bow it is.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

welcome georgia girl,good luck on your bow hunting adventures!stick one for me to.


----------



## pugmommie (Aug 28, 2011)

Welcome, this is my first year hunting ever! I just went bow hunting last weekend and loved it. My husband got a doe yesterday, so I hope I get the next one! 
Welcome again and good luck on the hunt!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome fellow Georgian to AT and Have Fun!


----------



## K9-26 (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome! Thats pretty dedicated and hardcore leaving the rifle at home and sticking with the bow till ya get one!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

stephholl80.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## stephholl80 (Oct 26, 2011)

jimmybackstap said:


> welcome beautiful. im guessing thats you in your avatar.


yes it is. And Thank you everyone for making me feel welcome!


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Getting a bow perfect for you can take a while and make you pull some hair out sometimes  Nothin like it once they're dialed in right though, and 10 times more fun to hunt with.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## stephholl80 (Oct 26, 2011)

TailChaser said:


> Getting a bow perfect for you can take a while and make you pull some hair out sometimes  Nothin like it once they're dialed in right though, and 10 times more fun to hunt with.
> 
> Welcome aboard.


Ive been finding out the hard way already.lol I started with a Browning Micro Adrenaline I got ready to hunt off craigslist. Ready to hunt haha not so much. peep site popped out then noticed site was missing a screw. Anyway after tuning it in 3 different times due to various reasons I went huntin in a grass ground blind and missed a doe at 15 yds. Im dead on at 15 now come on. I never noticed while practicing but that bow had a loud "PLUNK" to it. She ducked. 
Anyway I searched high and low and got a Mathews passion for a good price and now im happy but need to figure out what arrows I need. It never ends. lol


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Iamspartacus (Jun 13, 2011)

You are right, it never ends. By the way, welcome from down below (Florida). I have been shooting my Mathews Z7 for a few months now and love it.


----------



## bowhunter-84 (Aug 6, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## stephholl80 (Oct 26, 2011)

Iamspartacus said:


> You are right, it never ends. By the way, welcome from down below (Florida). I have been shooting my Mathews Z7 for a few months now and love it.


Im actually origonally from Cocoa FL. And thanks


----------



## Iamspartacus (Jun 13, 2011)

Well alright stephholl80, some good southern beach blood in ya!!!! Woo Hoo. Keep shooting and keep having fun!!! Love em when they shoot!


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Enjoy the site!

Nice bow


----------

